# [SOLVED] Deus EX Human Revolution - crashing/ freezing



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

I get to the loading screen after clicking on difficulty level and it freezes and crashes. I updated every driver for sound, video, motherboard.

Win7 64-bit
Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz
12 GB ram
Radeon HD 5900

I run on Steam and I was promtped to defrag at the same time as steam was trying to unlock the files. I wonder if that had something to do with it.

This is the windows event viewer file. Hopefully it's useful too.

Faulting application name: dxhr.exe, version: 1.0.618.8, time stamp: 0x4e4a9c63
Faulting module name: aticfx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.1091, time stamp: 0x4e31d75c
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000500ba
Faulting process id: 0x15d0
Faulting application start time: 0x01cc618a41ea344e
Faulting application path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\deus ex - human revolution\dxhr.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll
Report Id: 4fad0ab2-cd7f-11e0-9416-bcaec5775f99


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Deus EX Human Revolution - crashing/ freezing*

Hello liamm,
open steam 

From the Library section, right-click on the game and select Properties from the menu.
Select the Local files tab and click the Verify integrity of game cache... button.
Steam will verify the game's files - this process may take several minutes.
Once the process is completed try to play the game again and see what happens


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Deus EX Human Revolution - crashing/ freezing*

THX!!! It worked!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Deus EX Human Revolution - crashing/ freezing*

glad to help
I'll mark this thread as solved and close it
if you need anything else please don't hesitate and ask
enjoy your game


----------

